# Remington UMC is a dirty dirty lady



## LowPro313 (Sep 6, 2010)

I bought a "value" Pack of remington UMC ammo because it was the cheapest around at .29 cents a bullet for 40 S&W. Sad to say after only a couple mags my gun had black crap all on the tip of it. Even worse I had another 200 rounds left of that stuff. So for you newer people do not buy that ammo if you care about a clean gun.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

If you care that much about a clean gun, it's probably best not to shoot it. Guns do tend to get dirty with use, now if there's tons of unburnt powder building up in the chamber that's one thing, but complaining about bulk ammo being dirty is kind of out there. Personally I prefer Blazer Brass, Remington UMC, Fed American Eagle/Champion, and Winchester White box in that order.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Try keeping a rag handy while shooting, and then give the gun a thorough cleaning as soon as possible.


----------



## LowPro313 (Sep 6, 2010)

I imagine for anyone they want to keep there gun as clean as possible. Especially someone like me, a little newer to shooting and not %100 on track with gun cleaning. I cleaned my gun for the first time the other day but I know I couldve done a better job. So I wouldnt want that build-up get even worse in my novice cleaning stage. So especially for only saving a penny per bullet it was not worth it to shoot with them. Not only were they dirty it was hell loading them in my magazine after like 5 bullets. I am going to stick with winchester until I grab up a 9mm I think.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If you don't like dirty guns then you don't like dirty guns.

If UMC makes your gun dirty then you don't like UMC, makes sensse to me.

Winchester is not as Dirty? Hmmmmm

Have fun shooting and like was suggested keep a rag in your shooting bag, wipe the gun down every once in a while. Its a good idea and it helps you get aquanted with your weapon.

RCG


----------

